# Movie : If cannabis cured cancer ?!?! what do you think ?



## grigdeew (May 8, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I saw a very interesting movie on http://www.jajaseeds.com/videos.html


It's reliable ? what do you think ?

thanks


----------



## grigdeew (May 13, 2012)

you really don't have any opinions ?


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 25, 2012)

Great movie! i deffinity think cannabis is a GREAT medicine that can cure MANY ailments AND i wouldent doubt cancer is one of them!


----------



## purklize (Jun 27, 2012)

It really is true. Look into Simpson Oil.

http://phoenixtears.ca


Apparently the choice of strain is important. Indicas seem to work better and it seems likely that high CBD ones, like Cannatonic, would be best.

It's too bad we can't get our hands on all the chaff from industrial hemp grown in other countries. I think there's CBD in it... they just dump it.


----------



## vilify (Jun 27, 2012)

purklize said:


> It really is true. Look into Simpson Oil.
> 
> http://phoenixtears.ca
> 
> ...


^this

fairly well documented that cannabis can cure cancers.


----------

